# Out of State Question



## meathelmet (Mar 23, 2011)

Evening, I was wondering about out of state laws as it relates to a kayak that a can use a trolling motor. I know that I do not need one if I am paddling but I was thinking about hitting the Detroit River for some walleyes and figured I would need my trolling motor.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

If it has a motor on it it needs to be registered on display the MC #'s or if you were from Ohio the OH #'s

Good luck.


----------



## meathelmet (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Fish! So I am assuming its reciprocal for registration and a valid Michigan fishing license.


----------

